# Thinking of selling my Cube HpcR



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2018)

Thinking of selling, should i sell in parts or as is?

I think its worth a grand at least as is as its a superb bike.
any thoughts?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I think its worth a grand at least as is as its a superb bike.
> any thoughts?



You seriously want to try to sell an expensive bike at the end of December/January - when most of the population are skint, having likely been paid early in December, blown all their cash, and are then going to have to get through five weeks or more until their next payday? By which time the Xmas credit card bills will be hitting their doormats. I can't think of a worse time of year to try to flog a big ticket non-essential item. I do know that this time of year, and early into the new year, is the time I tend to pick up my best secondhand bargains, albeit I'm not remotely interested in full-sus MTB's. Crap weather and empty bank balances mean few people have the inclination or means to splash out on bikes, and people desperate to raise cash start clearing out sheds and garages, leaving bargain hunters spoilt for choice. You would also be trying to sell into a market full of heavily discounted end of season new bikes. I'd wait until the Spring personally.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

Nice bike, I'd sell as it is - any reason, fancy an upgrade. Selling in a few months might be better, weather improving, folk getting out the FS again (I use mine all year)


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Nice bike, I'd sell as it is - any reason, fancy an upgrade. Selling in a few months might be better, weather improving, folk getting out the FS again (I use mine all year)



Got the E-bike bug, so maybe a levo or a cube 120 ..


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> You seriously want to try to sell an expensive bike at the end of December/January - when most of the population are skint, having likely been paid early in December, blown all their cash, and are then going to have to get through five weeks or more until their next payday? By which time the Xmas credit card bills will be hitting their doormats. I can't think of a worse time of year to try to flog a big ticket non-essential item. I do know that this time of year, and early into the new year, is the time I tend to pick up my best secondhand bargains, albeit I'm not remotely interested in full-sus MTB's. Crap weather and empty bank balances mean few people have the inclination or means to splash out on bikes, and people desperate to raise cash start clearing out sheds and garages, leaving bargain hunters spoilt for choice. You would also be trying to sell into a market full of heavily discounted end of season new bikes. I'd wait until the Spring personally.




Or someone who would love a 12 kg carbon high end bike but can't afford 3-4 k 
It's 3 yrs old and I've had some excellent rides on it.

I was having a look in Rutland cycles yesterday, bikes are getting way to pricey with 6k plus on many bikes like Spesh santa Cruz and even Whyte..

But I take your point.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Got the E-bike bug, so maybe a levo or a cube 120 ..



Nooooooo.

Unless you've got a dodgy body, then keep chewing the handle bars. I'd also speak to a few folk about them, as a few guys I know have had warranty replacements when the motors have packed in. 

A lad at work is quite handy, and he actually wants one for the more technical climbs that you can't actually ride up (e.g. too rocky). And if you are riding with others, you'll have to wait for them (PS if you are 'fit' anyway, you'll have to wait anyway).

But, all that said, you can't half cover some ground on them - will give you two circuits of a trail centre to 1 without power.

A few weeks ago at Llandegla, I was climbing the 3 mile climb at a good pace (despite the head wind) and I'd passed quite a few bikes, and I could see two riders catching me very quickly. I was like, 'blooming heck how are they doing that'. Then as they got near I could hear the whir. Flew past. Same on a really steep slippery climb, I'd got part way before losing traction, jumped off and pushed for 10 ft. One normal bike came past (he'd had a breather at the bottom) but the two eMTB's flew past). I jumped back on, caught the 'normal' bike, but the eMTB's had gone out of sight.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Or someone who would love a 12 kg carbon high end bike but can't afford 3-4 k
> It's 3 yrs old and I've had some excellent rides on it.
> 
> I was having a look in Rutland cycles yesterday, bikes are getting way to pricey with 6k plus on many bikes like Spesh santa Cruz and even Whyte..
> ...



It's well worth £1k. I assume X0, Guide RS. I'd snap that up, but not at this time of year. Got caravan rent to save up for, but later in the year I'll be on the look out.


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> You seriously want to try to sell an expensive bike at the end of December/January - when most of the population are skint, having likely been paid early in December, blown all their cash, and are then going to have to get through five weeks or more until their next payday? By which time the Xmas credit card bills will be hitting their doormats. I can't think of a worse time of year to try to flog a big ticket non-essential item. I do know that this time of year, and early into the new year, is the time I tend to pick up my best secondhand bargains, albeit I'm not remotely interested in full-sus MTB's. Crap weather and empty bank balances mean few people have the inclination or means to splash out on bikes, and people desperate to raise cash start clearing out sheds and garages, leaving bargain hunters spoilt for choice. You would also be trying to sell into a market full of heavily discounted end of season new bikes. I'd wait until the Spring personally.


Not everyone is of the ilk that you describe...some of us don’t require credit cards for Xmas and have a bank account with, hold onto your hat, savings in it...and like to indulge now and again as it’s good for moral and mental health...


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Nooooooo.
> 
> Unless you've got a dodgy body, then keep chewing the handle bars. I'd also speak to a few folk about them, as a few guys I know have had warranty replacements when the motors have packed in.
> 
> ...


Ebikes are the future and very soon, everybody will be riding them........I have 2 lol


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

jowwy said:


> Ebikes are the future and very soon, everybody will be riding them........I have 2 lol



Nooooo


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2018)

jowwy said:


> Ebikes are the future and very soon, everybody will be riding them........I have 2 lol



They are, I have the powerfly5 hard tail which is a bit budget but not bad with a new air fork.

I rode 16 miles Xmas Eve in muddy conditions,and another 16 boxing day my legs were tired from riding over 15 mph often.
I was also quite sweaty.
But I wasn't exhausted .

ImI fed up of being knackered and not enjoying my ride.
I look like a slightly overweight middleweight boxer,12 stone.
I dropped to 11'7 in summer and even biking to work often and eating very healthy it made no difference to my stamina.
Auto immune condition just won't allow it, so Fook the trying to keep up with a guy 10 yrs younger and fit as hell..

It is the future for me


----------



## Phaeton (28 Dec 2018)

jowwy said:


> Not everyone is of the ilk that you describe...some of us don’t require credit cards for Xmas and have a bank account with, hold onto your hat, savings in it...and like to indulge now and again as it’s good for moral and mental health...


That is so true, but there are also lots of people who put themselves into jeopardy this time of year, I have nothing to back it up with but if the OP wants the best price I would have thought holding onto it for another 3 months he'd get a better price, although he may also have to pay more for the replacement.


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> They are, I have the powerfly5 hard tail which is a bit budget but not bad with a new air fork.
> 
> I rode 16 miles Xmas Eve in muddy conditions,and another 16 boxing day my legs were tired from riding over 15 mph often.
> I was also quite sweaty.
> ...


I’m touching the scales at nearly 19st and have a problem with my right knee and foot. Climbing was getting harder and harder and I wasn’t enjoying my cycling...so I bought a cube acid one, switched out the suspension and put in carbon forks, rack and di2 gearing and was good to go

Then realised I would never ride my custom Ti again and sold it to fund a 2nd cube acid one, kept that standard for the winter mud and grime...best choice I have ever made


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2018)

jowwy said:


> I’m touching the scales at nearly 19st and have a problem with my right knee and foot. Climbing was getting harder and harder and I wasn’t enjoying my cycling...so I bought a cube acid one, switched out the suspension and put in carbon forks, rack and di2 gearing and was good to go
> 
> Then realised I would never ride my custom Ti again and sold it to fund a 2nd cube acid one, kept that standard for the winter mud and grime...best choice I have ever made




My wife wouldn't be cycling anymore but for Emtb, she happily cycles 10-20 miles now and enjoying every mile.

People knock E- bikes but I'm guessing they've not tried them.
If your fit and healthy you don't need one.
I don't need one for a My own pace ride ,but I'm nearly always with a head down must go faster nutter..so now he won't have to wait, I just about keep up on the trek. And SinL gets his fix.

It was the same road biking,he sold his now as he didn't really like it.
I hated it too when going with him...just fooking slow down!!!! Ruins a good ride out


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Got the E-bike bug, so maybe a levo or a cube 120 ..



Caution needed if buying a Levo - too many reports online of motor and general unreliability.

Battery commonality is worth thinking about.

If you get another Boach powered bike it would give you the option of taking a spare battery on longer rides, or thrashing one battery in the morning at the trail centre and using a fresh one after you've had your dinner.

It's not as if a Bosch bike is any hardship, it's one of the nicer and more reliable ebike motors.

Some riders have problems with mud and grit getting into the drive side bearing, although i think it only applies to those who like to ride crank deep in mud.

Bosch has improved the sealing, so the bike you buy next year will probably have that mod.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/eBike-Spare-Parts/Bosch-eBike-Motor-Bearing-Seal?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Caution needed if buying a Levo - too many reports online of motor and general unreliability.
> 
> Battery commonality is worth thinking about.
> 
> ...




My wife has a new 2018 levo, it should be ok.
There was a problem with the new 2019 bikes which were held back from delivery.

Ill go with a bosch or shimano motor if i do get a full bendy.
The trek i have is fine and uses the Bosch with a 500wh battery.
I love it for commuting and a bike ride with the wife.

I certainly wont be power washing or riding through rivers like i sometimes do on my bikes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2018)

Well ive had a Eureka moment ,ordered a new 2x11 xt crankset slx front mec and slx shifter for my Marin Hard tail.
Crc bargain £124 for everything saving £140!! So ill see how i do with a 36-26 11-42 set up.

I cant really justify spending 4k on a bike atm.
I'll keep my premium bonds and empty credit cards.


I knew you were talking sense @fossyant


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2018)

Just been out on my Cube for a few miles.
Not rode it for a while,and well its just not needed anymore
Its going to be sold ,ill keep my Hard tail marin as i dont do big hit trail riding anymore.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2018)

For sale in for sale section


----------

